# [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter



## dbpaule (17. Dezember 2009)

*[Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Hallo zusammen,

wie angekündigt kommt nun das Lüfter-RoundUp, allerdings bis morgen ohne Fotos. Aber Text und Leistungsdaten stehen schon für euch bereit!

*Einleitung*
 Wie bereits angekündigt, fanden 32 Lüfter den Weg in unsere Hände. 11 Hersteller sind vertreten mit ihren beliebtesten Lüftern mit 120mm Rahmenbreite. Von 600 bis 1900 U/min oder sogar mit PWM zeigten die Probanden ihre Leistung. In diesem Roundup sollen Lautstärke, Anlaufspannung, Leistung, Lieferumfang, Skalierbarkeit und Verarbeitungsqualität eine Rolle spielen. Diese Indikatoren sind es letztlich, die die Gesamtnote bilden. Besonderer Dank gilt Caseking und den Herstellern, die sich bereit erklärt haben, uns Samples zukommen zu lassen.


*Testsystem*

 CPU:...........Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 1,0V
 Mainboard:..        ASUS Rampage II Extreme
 RAM:...........3x2GB DDR3 1600 CL8
 Grafikkarte:..Sapphire Toxic HD4890
 Netzteil:......Cougar CM 700
 Gehäuse:....        offener Systemaufbau
 Festplatten:.Samsung HD322HJ, 2x HD502HJ
 Opt. LW:.....Samsung SH-203D
 CPU-Kühler:.Prolimatech Megahalems


*Testprozedere*

 Lautstärke:    
- Die Lautstärke messen wir in db(A) mit einem einfachen db-Meter aus  50cm Entfernung. Der Geräuschpegel im Raum beträgt 9 db(A).


 Anlaufspannung:
  - Hierfür wird ein Trafo genutzt, der an den jeweiligen Lüfter  
   angeschlossen ist. Bei 3/4,5/6/7,5/9/12V liegen die möglichen
   Spannungen. Des Weiteren nutzen wir einen 5V- und 7V-Adapter.


 Skalierbarkeit:
  - Manche Lüfter lassen sich nicht oder nur bedingt mit 5 oder 7 Volt
   betreiben. Um diesen Mangel aufzudecken, wird auch bei diesen   
    Spannungen die Leistungsfähigkeit überprüft.  


 Leistung:    
- Um die Leistung nachvollziehen zu können, müssen die Lüfter zeigen,
wie sie die CPU unter dem Prolimatech Megahalems bei 5, 7 und 12 V
    kühlen. Die Temperaturen und die Drehzahlen werden per CoreTemp   
   und der ASUS AI Suite ausgelesen.Auf Temperatur wird die CPU
  durch Prime95 gebracht. Der „Small“-Test läuft eine halbe Stunde, bis   
  die Temperaturen abgelesen werden.


*Akasa Apache*
Der getarnte Akasa Apache kommt im Militärstil daher und birgt einige Besonderheiten. Darunter die geschwungene Form der Lüfterblätter und natürlich die außergewöhnliche Farbgebung. Lange war nichts von Akasa im gehobenen Lüfter-Segment zu sehen, das scheint sich nun zu ändern! Das Lager des Lüfters ist ein eigens entwickeltes hydrodynamisches Lager, welches die Reibung verringert und somit leiser ist zudem soll es auch langlebiger sein als andere.
Per PWM wird der Lüfter gesteuert – er läuft so mit maximal 1370 U/min, ebenso wie unter 12V. Der erstaunlich gute Luftdurchsatz von 98 m³/h resultiert aus seinen 9 S-förmig geschwungenen Rotorblättern. Ein solcher Durchsatz wird meist erst bei 1500 U/min erreicht


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
Die großzügige und schick bedruckte Verpackung suggeriert, dass hier ein erstklassiger Lüfter mit einigem Zubehör daherkommt. Doch wirft man einen Blick hinein, so findet man außer dem Lüfter und 4 Gummientkopplern nichts im Karton. Das enttäuscht leider aufgrund des doch recht hohen Preises von ca. 18€, das machen andere Kandidaten im Testfeld um einiges besser!


Leistungsfähigkeit:
Nicht enttäuscht hat uns der Akasa Apache bei der Kühlung des Core i7 920. Mit guten 52,25°C hält er die CPU auf einer sehr guten Temperatur und findet sich daher auf einem der vorderen Plätze wieder, zumindest unter 12V. Per 7V oder 5V sollte man den Lüfter jedoch nicht nutzen. Hier fallen die U/min und demnach die Leistungsfähigkeit zu stark ferner verweigert der Kandidat gar den Dienst mit 5V. Der Akasa Apache ist halt ein waschechter PWM-Lüfter.Hier zeigt er auch seine Stärken. In feinen Schritten von 540 bis 1370 U/min vermag es die PWM-Steuerung des ASUS Rampage II Extreme den Lüfter anzusprechen, das ist wiederum sehr gut und erlaubt eine dementsprechend gute und genaue Justierung der Leistung und Drehzahl.


Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
Erst bei 6V nimmt unser Exemplar den Dienst auf – 540 U/min sind aber zu wenig, um effektiv zu kühlen. Ein ähnliches Bild ergibt sich bei 7V. Wir prüften den Zwischenschritt 9V und sahen, dass der Apache mit 980 U/min es durchaus vermag eine gute Leistung zu erbringen. Wie bereits erwähnt – die bestmögliche Skalierung wird per PWM-Steuerung erreicht.


Lautstärke:
Ein Leisetreter ist er nicht, zum Glück geht es lauter! Mit voller Drehzahl erreichen wir 25 db(A). Im Vergleich mit Probanden mit ähnlichen Drehzahlen ist der Schalldruck höher. Das ist das Resultat aus dem relativ hohen Durchsatz und den damit verbundenen Verwirbelungsgeräuschen. Im Vergleich zu Lüftern mit ähnlicher Luftfördermenge ist die Lautstärke aber im grünen Bereich. Bei 7V ist der Lüfter unhörbar und auch für das db(A)-Messgerät nicht von der Umgebung unterscheidbar. Bei geringer Drehzahl fiel auf, dass leichte Lagergeräusche auftreten. Ein leises Schleifen macht sich aber nur bei unter 800 U/min aus nächster Nähe am offenen Testsystem bemerkbar. Im Gehäuse verbaut ist dieser kleine Tadel nicht wahrnehmbar! 


 
 
*be quiet! Silent Wings USC*
be quiet! stellte vor einiger Zeit seine Silent Wings – Lüfterserie vor. Sie sollen sich besonders durch ihre Laufruhe auszeichnen. Hier liegt das Modell mit 1500 U/min vor. Zuerst fällt die ungewöhnliche Form des Lüfterrahmens auf. Die Arretierung erfolgt bei diesen Modellen per Kunststoffstiften am Gehäuse. Der Lüfter verspricht bei voller Drehzahl einen Luftdurchsatz von ca. 87m³/h bei lediglich 17 db(A). Diese geringe Geräuschentwicklung geht be quiet! an durch ein eigens erarbeitetes Rotorblatt-Design. Diese sind strömungsoptimiert durch die auf streifenförmigen Erhöhungen auf den Lüfterblättern. Ebenfalls neu ist das Kupfer-Gleitlager, das einen geräuschlosen Betrieb und den mechanischen Kontakt zur Achse im Lager verhindert. Ob dieser Lüfter tatsächlich das bietet, wes er verspricht mit all seinen Neuerungen, zeigt der Leistungscheck.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
Im Lieferumfang finden sich neben den bereits angesprochenen Plastikstiften auch ein 7V- und ein Molex-Adapter. Das ermöglicht dem Käufer diesen Lüfter auch direkt an den 4-Pin-Molex-Strängen des Netzteils anzuschließen.  


Leistungsfähigkeit:
Bisher hinterlässt der Silent Wings USC ein ausgezeichnetes Bild - gute Technik, gelungener Lieferumfang und interessantes Erscheinungsbild. Leider leistet der Lüfter bei vollen 1500 U/min nur etwa das, was ein mittelmäßiger Lüfter mit 1200 U/min bietet, ein vernünftiger leistet sogar weit mehr. Die geringe Geräuschentwicklung erkauft sich dieser Proband durch einen verringerten Luftdurchsatz. Das bescheinigen auch die Messwerte, die den Lüfter nur im hinteren Mittelfeld wiederfinden besonders mit der Vorkenntnis, dass der Lüfter mit 1500 U/min zu Werke geht. Bei 7 und 5V ergibt sich ein ähnliches Bild. Doch, da das Feld so nah beieinander liegt, kann man den Fakt fast ein wenig verschmerzen. Es fehlen nur ca. 3°C unter 12V zur Spitze des Feldes.


Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
Bereits bei 3V startet der be quiet! Silent Wings USC. Das wars aber auch schon. Einen Luftstrom verspürt man bei 3V noch nicht. Erst ab 4,5V bzw. 5V bemerkt man, dass der Lüfter sich dreht. Das ist erstaunlich, denn bei 5V dreht der Lüfter bereits mit 900 U/min, bei 7V mit fast 1100. Der Lüfter skaliert also sehr gut und bietet für Silentfetischisten sogar schon 12V genügend Potenzial.


Lautstärke:
Die Paradedisziplin ist eindeutig der geräuschlose Betrieb bei diesem Modell. Das bemerkt man bereits bei voller Drehzahl. Verhältnismäßig unauffällig geht er dabei zu Werke. Mit gemessenen 18 db(A) ist er bereits bei 1500 U/min leise. Bei 7V messen wir 12 db(A) und bei 5V ist die Umgebung bereits lauter für unser Messgerät. Lagergeräusche waren zu keiner Zeit vernehmbar, nicht einmal nach 2 Wochen Dauereinsatz. 



*CooLink SWiF2-120P*
CooLink mag nicht jedem ein Begriff sein, doch zumindest die Nutzer der ersten SWiF-Serie und einige versierte Wasserkühlung-Nutzer kennen die Firma und deren Produkte. Mit der SWiF2-Serie will CooLink an alte Erfolge anknüpfen. Die Vorgänger-Serie liegt schon einige Zeit zurück, daher taucht in diesem RoundUp der Nachfolger in Form des SWiF2-120P auf. Der Lüfter kommt mit 9 Rotor-Blättern daher, welche knallig hellgrün sind. Der Effekt, der sich dahinter verbirgt, ist die UV-Reaktivität. Unter Schwarzlicht leuchten die Lüfterblätter grün. Das Kabel ist mit einer Art Schrumpfschlauch ummantelt. Es fällt auf, dass die Ummantelung Knicke bekommt, wenn das Kabel gebogen wird – leider kein sehr schöner Effekt! Mit 800-1700 U/min ist der Lüfter jedenfalls für jede Eventualität gerüstet.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
Etwas besonders Seltenes findet sich im Lieferumfang – ein PWM-Y-Kabel. Das ist insofern interessant, da die PWM-Steuerung mit diesem Kabel zwei PWM-Lüfter ansprechen kann. Mit einem normalen 3-Pin-Y-Kabel ist dies nicht möglich. Ebenso finden sich Gummientkoppler und Montageschrauben in der Verpackung.


Leistungsfähigkeit:
Aufgrund seiner maximalen Drehzahl von 1700 U/min leistet der Lüfter natürlich dementsprechend viel. Doch nicht zu vergessen ist, dass dabei auch ein hoher Geräuschpegel entsteht bedingt durch die entstehenden Luftverwirbelungen. Zusätzlich beflügelt das neunblättrige Design den SWiF2-120P unter 12V dazu, den Spitzenplatz einzunehmen. Durch die einheitlich Messmethodik und den Fakt, dass dieser Lüfter eigentlich per PWM gesteuert wird, sinken die Drehzahlen unter 7V und 5V sehr stark. Hier kann dieser Proband dafür mit enormer Laufruhe punkten. Unterstützt durch einen zweiten Lüfter seiner Art, liegt der SWiF2 erneut auf Platz eins. Jedoch sinkt die Temperatur unter Last nur um 1-2°C, je nach anliegender Spannung.  


Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
Bei 5V laufen unsere Exemplare an. 3 oder sogar 4,5V waren den Lüftern zu wenig. Das mag auch daran liegen, dass das Lager schwer zu schleppen hat an den 9 Lüfterblättern. Bei 5V erreichen die Exemplare etwa 650 U/min, bei 7V etwas mehr als 900. Das sind, verglichen mit über 1800 U/min bei 12V, sehr niedrige Werte. Ein Zwischenschritt wäre günstig gewesen. Das erreicht man nur mit einer stufenlosen Lüftersteuerung.  


Lautstärke:
Wie schon erwähnt verhält sich der Lüfter bei voller Drehzahl nicht gerade unauffällig. 1800 U/min verursachen eine durchaus wahrnehmbare Beschallung. Bei voller Leistung beträgt der Schalldruck 35 db(A). Nur der Scythe S-Flex ist mit seinen 1900 U/min lauter. Unter 7V und 5V wendet sich das Blatt durch die geringe Umdrehungszahl. Mit 18 respektive 12 db(A) kann der SWiF2-120P also durchaus ein Leisetreter sein.



*Enermax Twister Cluster*
Enermax beteiligt sich an diesem Roundup mit zwei Lüftern. Einer ist der Cluster aus der Twister-Serie. Der PWM-Lüfter läuft mit maximal 1200 U/min und fördert laut Hersteller bis zu 90 m³/h Luft. Der Geräuschpegel soll dabei sogar nur 14 db(A) betragen. Der neunblättrige weiße Lüfter bringt interessante Features mit, wie die zuschaltbare Beleuchtung, der herausnehmbare Rotor und die besonders geschwungenen Lüfterblätter. Auch bewirbt Enermax die Lufteinlässe im Rahmen als dienlich für den Luftstrom. Sehr schön und in das Gesamtbild passend, ist das Lüfterkabel weiß gesleevt! Auf den ersten Blick fällt lediglich negativ auf, dass, wenn der Druckknopf für die Beleuchtung im Rahmen seinen Platz findet, die Arretierung per Halteklammer an Towerkühlern problematisch ist!


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
Der Lieferumfang beinhaltet eher Standardkost, was aufgrund der vorhandenen Features aber verschmerzbar ist. Wir finden vier Entkopplergummis zur schraubenlosen Befestigung als Gehäuselüfter, einen 4-Pin-Molex-Adapter und die obligatorischen vier Montageschrauben.


Leistungsfähigkeit:
Der Cluster leistet durchgehend gute Arbeit und befindet sich im vorderen Mittelfeld, wobei man nicht vergessen darf, dass auch Lüfter mit bis zu 1900 U/min im Testfeld vertreten sind. Sowohl bei 5, 7 und 12V liefert der Lüfter ansprechende Ergebnisse. Als PWM-Lüfter bietet sich einem natürlich die Möglichkeit, den Lüfter feiner zu trimmen! Negativ fiel der Lüfter leider bei eingeschaltetem Licht auf. Die Drehzahl sank beträchtlich, wenn man das Licht hinzuschaltet. Unter 12V sank die Drehzahl um 200 U/min. Daher testeten wir ohne Licht!


Anlaufspannung und Skalierbarkeit:
Bei 4,5V zeigte sich bereits, dass der Lüfter anfängt sich zu bewegen. Etwas zögerlich fand der Lüfter seinen Rhythmus. Bei 5V ging es bereits etwas zügiger. Unter 5V lief der „Cluster“ mit 640 U/min. Das genügt noch, um einen Luftstrom aufzubauen. 7V resultierten in 830 U/min. Auffallend sind 130 U/min zu viel unter 12V. Dieser Umstand birgt aber auch ein kleines Leistungsplus, schlägt sich aber auch in der Lautstärke nieder!


Lautstärke:
Wirklich laut kann man diesen Lüfter nicht nennen. Mit 23 db(A) aus 50cm Entfernung kann man leben. Für Silentliebhaber ist das zu laut, für Otto-Normal-Verbraucher OK. Die Silentfraktion wird dann aber glücklich, wenn sie den Lüfter per 7V-Adapter ansteuern und gerade einmal noch 13 db(A) Schalldruck erzeugt werden. Eine intelligente PWM-Steuerung erlaubt es auch, dass nur in extremen Situationen der Lüfter hörbar wird und sonst mit unter 1000 U/min dahinsäuselt. Auffällige Lagergeräusche sind keine aufgetreten, lediglich unter 5V vernahmen unsere geschulten Ohren ein minimales Rattern. 



*Enermax Twister Everest*
Der zweite Lüfter im Bunde hört auf den Namen „Everest“ und ist ebenso ein Mitglied der Twister-Serie. Bis zu 1000 U/min, maximal 12 db(A) und der Temperatursensor sind die Hauptunterscheidungsmerkmale zum Twister Cluster. Der wechselbare Rotor, das zuschaltbare Licht und das Twister-Lager sind gleich. Das besondere ist aber der Temperatursensor, der bei 45°C die volle Drehzahl freigibt, unter 25°C soll der Proband mit 500 U/min zu Werke gehen. Das ist gerade für Nutzer von Mainboards ohne PWM-Funktion interessant. Da somit eine durchaus intelligent Lüftersteuerung bereits im Lüfter integriert ist.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
Neben den umfangreichen Features, die der Lüfter mitbringt, befinden sich in der Verpackung auch noch neben Schraube, vier Antivibrationsgummis, ein Molex-Adapter und ein kleiner Aufkleber. Sehr gut!


Leistungsfähigkeit:
Um das volle Potenzial testen zu können, haben wir dem Temperatursensor etwas zugesetzt und ihn auf die Heatpipes der HD4890 gelegt, welche durchgehend weit über 45°C warm sind. Nebenbei bemerkt funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung per Temperatursensor ausgezeichnet! Unter 12V schießt auch dieser Enermax-Proband über das Ziel hinaus. Bei 1195 U/min pendelt sich der Lüfter ein. Zu viel! Versprochen wurden nur 1000. Aber auch hier gibt es ja die Möglichkeit das Licht hinzuzuschalten. Und prompt läuft das Derivat mit 960 Touren. Wir verzichteten auf das Licht! Die Leistung liegt fast auf dem Niveau des Clusters bei 12V. Bei 7V und 5V muss der Everest passen bzw. drehte er sich bei 7V immerhin noch mit 500 Touren. Bei 5V ging nichts mehr.


Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
Erst bei 6V läuft der Lüfter an. Bei 7V erreicht man allerdings erst einigermaßen brauchbare Umdrehungen. Leider enttäuscht der Everest in dieser Disziplin etwas. Wir hoffen auf ein Montagsmodell!


Lautstärke:
In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Everest nur 130 U/min langsamer dreht als sein Bruder aus der gleichen Serie, verwundert es auch nicht, dass mit 22 db(A) die Herstellerangabe deutlich überschritten wird. Unter 7V messen wir 11 db(A). Silenttauglich ist der Everest also nur bedingt, da er mit fast 1200 U/min zu laut ist für Silent-Freaks aber nicht genug leistet für Leute, die eine starke Kühlung benötigen. Das Lager ist wie beim Cluster unauffälig! 



*Nanoxia DX12*
Nanoxia liefert mit der DX-Serie eine Weiterentwicklung der FX-Serie ab und will an dessen Erfolge anknüpfen. Die DX-Kandidaten unterscheiden sich nur durch ihre Drehzahl (600, 900 und 1200 U/min), daher ist es angebracht nur einmal die Besonderheiten der Serie aufzuzeigen. Die auffallend grüne Farbe bleibt als Erkennungsmerkmal erhalten. Nanoxia setzt auf einen schweren fieberglasverstärkten Rahmen, der die Schwingungen dämpfen soll. Ebenso zur Minimierung der Geräusche wurde die ECO Traktion Elektronik weiterentwickelt. Zudem bestehen die Lüfterflügel aus einem speziellen Material: Bayer Makrolon®. Auf die Wasserfestigkeit wurde zugunsten des Preises verzichtet. Das neue Lager namens „Static Nano Enginereed Bearing“ verheiratet eben dieses Lager fest mit den Flügeln. Das soll eine bessere Balance des Rotors gewährleisten. Man bemerkt, dass die DX-Serie voll auf leisen Betrieb ausgerichtet ist. Eine Herstellergarantie von vorbildlichen 10 Jahren runden das Angebot ab!


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Der Lieferumfang ist bei allen Modellen gleich mager. Lediglich, zwar extralange, Gummientkoppler findet man neben den Lüftern in der Verpackung. Leider etwas wenig aber dafür ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass der Betrieb der Lüfter auf Silence ausgerichtet ist. Für den 1200er hätte man auch einen 7V-Adapter beilegen können.


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Das stärkste Modell dieser Serie mit 1200 U/min liefert sehr gute Leistungsdaten ab. Bei voller Drehzahl lässt der der DX12-1200 einige Kontrahenten hinter sich und landet mit seinen Leistungswerten nahe an der Spitze. Auch bei verringerter Spannung leistet der 1200er gute Arbeit, wie auch bei der Nutzung zweier dieser Lüfter.
 Der DX12-900 ist, bedingt durch seine Drehzahl, nicht ganz so potent, kann sich aber im Mittelfeld positionieren. Mit sinkender Spannung schiebt sich der Lüfter aber immer weiter nach oben im Teilnehmerfeld. Völlig ausreichend, selbst für ambitionierte Systeme, sind der Betrieb zweier DX12-900 an einem guten CPU-Kühler. In Verbindung mit dem Prolimatech Megahalems positioniert sich das Duo im Mittelfeld. Hierbei muss man bedenken, dass diese Lüft sehr leise zu werke gehen und „nur“ mit 900 U/min drehen.
 Der „langsamste“ der DX-12er ist der der DX12-600. Mit 600 U/min vermag man nur in Verbindung mit guten Towerkühler eine potente CPU zufriedenstellend zu kühlen. Man könnte boshaft fast von einem semipassiven Kühlverfahren sprechen. Doch auch 600 U/min genügen um eine CPU keinen Überhitzungstod sterben zu lassen. Unter Last überschreitet der Core i7 920 nur knapp die 60°C-Marke. Aber leider bleibt für den DX12-600 aus Leistungssicht nur ein Platz am hinteren Ende übrig.


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
 Jeder der drei Probanden läuft bereits mit 3V, wohl auch, weil die eingesetzte Lagertechnologie sehr wenig Strom benötigt. Das vermittelt den ersten guten Eindruck. Des Weiteren sind die Schritte von 12V zu 7V und 5V gut dimensioniert. Besonders bei DX12-1200 lohnt sich der Betrieb mit weniger Spannung. Man erreicht so das Niveau des DX12-900, allerdings mit der Möglichkeit nach oben hin Leistung freizusetzen. Das Verringern der Spannung bei DX12-600 ist nutzlos. Die Leistung sinkt, der Geräuschpegel dafür nicht.  


  Lautstärke:
 Die angepriesene Paradedisziplin der DX12-Serie gilt es nun natürlich noch genauer zu untersuchen. Tatsächlich ist der DX12-600 lautlos und kaum messbar lauter als die Umgebung. Der DX12-900, mit 12V befeuert, ist sehr leise mit gerade einmal 14 db(A). Mit verringerter Spannung nähert er sich dem DX12-600 und somit der Geräuschlosigkeit. Der schnellste Lüfter, der DX12-1200, ist erwartungsgemäß auch um einiges lauter. Mit 20 db(A) aber noch nicht laut sondern eher als einigermaßen leises Rauschen zu vernehmen. Eine Verringerung der Spannung auf 7 und 5V resultierte in 14 respektive 12 db(A). Bei keinem der Probanden traten Lagergeräusche auf im Regelbetrieb. Bei der Montage über Kopf scheint es eine Art Serienstreuung zu geben. Ein DX12-600 und ein DX12-1200 ratterten, wenn auch leise, bei der Montage über Kopf im Gehäuse.



*Noctua NF-P12*
 Noctua gilt als absoluter Premium-Hersteller von Kühlungshardware. So verwundert es auch nicht das die zur Verfügung gestellten Lüfter jeweils ca. 19€ kosten. Der erste hört auf den Namen NF-P12. Der neunblättrige Luftbeförderer ist mit einigen Features gespickt, sodass er der Bezeichnung als Premium-Produkt durchaus gerecht wird. Zuerst die harten Fakten. Mit 1300 U/min und 92,3 m³/h Luftfördermenge reiht sich der Lüfter vorerst in das Mittelfeld ein. Der NF-P12 ist daraufhin konzipiert worden, einen möglichst hohen statischen Druck aufzubauen, was bei einem CPU-Kühler mit engen Lamellen vorteilhaft ist oder beim Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter, wenn Kabel oder Festplatten im Luftstrom vorhanden sind. Interessant ist auch, dass unterschiedlich zackenförmige Design jedes Flügels, was die Wahrnehmung der erzeugten Lautstärke reduzieren soll durch das Hervorbringen von akustischen Schwingungen mit unterschiedlicher Wellenlänge. Auch das sich selbst stabilisierende Öldrucklager soll für einen leisen Betrieb sorgen. Weiterhin fällt das sehr hochwertig wirkende Sleeve auf, welches das Lüfterkabel umgibt. Zudem sind 6 Jahre Herstellergarantie sehr gut!


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Der Lieferumfang ist fast so groß wie die Featureliste. Vier Gummientkoppler, vier Montageschrauben, Molex-Adapter und zwei spannungssenkende Adapter liegen dem Lieferumfang bei. Das ist Platz eins im Testfeld!


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Bei gleicher Drehzahl vermögen andere Lüfter im Testfeld mehr Luft zu befördern und das schlägt sich auch etwas bei der Leistungsfähigkeit nieder. Der NF-P12 platziert sich nur im Mittelfeld, das sowohl unter 12V als auch mit verringerter Spannung, obwohl er bei verringerter Drehzahl etwas zur Spitze aufholen kann. Im Betrieb mit zwei NF-P12 rückt die Spitze etwas näher!


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierbarkeit:
 Bei 4,5V fängt der Proband an zu arbeiten. Ca. 850 U/min genügen unter 5V um die Test-CPU auf Temperatur zu halten. 7V und ca. 1000 U/min demnach natürlich auch. Übrigens sind die spannungssenkenden Adapter im Lieferumfang trotz eigener Namen nichts anderes als 5V- und 7V-Adapter.


 Lautstärke:
 Hier kann dieser Premium-Quirl durchaus überzeugen und bleibt im Vergleich zu anderen Testkandidaten etwas unauffälliger. 20 db(A) sind sehr gut! Bei gesenkter Spannung auf 7V bzw. 5V sinkt die Geräuschemission auf 15 bzw. 13 db(A). Subjektiv wirkt das Laufgeräusch aber etwas leiser, was sicher nicht zuletzt durch die eingesetzte Technologie an den Rotorblättern kommt.


 
*Noctua NF-S12B FLX*
 Ein weiterer Lüfter der Marke Noctua findet den Weg zu uns, jedoch mit einem völlig anderen Design. Der NF-S12B FLX wurde dahingehend entworfen eine möglichst große Menge Luft zu bewegen. So verwundert es auch nicht, dass bereits bei 1200 U/min 100,6 m³/h Luft umgesetzt wird. Auch hier kommt das gleiche Lager, wie bei NF-P12 zum Einsatz ebenso wurden Lüfterblätter so angepasst, dass möglichst hohe Performance bei möglichst geringer Geräuschemission entsteht. Die Lüfterblätter schließen nicht gerade ab, sondern versetzt gezackt. Noctua verspricht sich davon einen höheren Luftdurchsatz und statischen Druck im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodel, des NF-S12. Der erdachte Einsatzzweck für diesen Testkandidaten soll vor allem als Gehäuse- und CPU-Kühler-Lüfter sein, mit der Prämisse auf wenig Widerstand in Form von Kabeln oder engen Lamellen zu erhalten. Des Weiteren verwendet Noctua hier ebenso das gleiche hochwertige Kabelsleeve. Auch hier gibt Noctua 6 Jahre Herstellergarantie!


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Hier wartet auf den Käufer der gleiche Umfang wie beim NF-P12. Ein Molex-Adapter, vier Lüfterschrauben und Entkopplergummies und je ein 5V- und 7V-Adapter.


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Die Verwandtschaft mit dem NF-P12 bemerkt man spätestens beim Leistungscheck. Nahezu identische Werte erreicht der S12B FLX und reiht sich auch im Mittelfeld ein, jedoch mit dem Vorteil, dass der Rotor langsamer dreht. Auch hier kann der Proband etwas näher zu Spitze aufschließen beim Betrieb mit 7V bzw. 5V. Zudem leistet der S12B bei geringerer Drehzahl im spannungsgesenkten Betrieb das gleiche, wie der NF-P12 mit meist 100 bis 150 U/min mehr.


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierbarkeit:
 Bei 3V zuckt der Kandidat kurz und dann dreht er sich auch schon, das trifft auf beide Lüfter zu, die Noctua zur Verfügung stellt. Schnell bemerkt man, dass schon in kürzester Zeit, die volle Drehzahl erreicht wird, je nach Spannung, wesentlich schneller, als man es von anderen Modellen gewohnt ist. Kaum ist der Lüfter angeschlossen, dreht auch schon voll auf. Ausschlaggebend ist sicher das geringe Gewicht des Rotors, als auch die sehr geringe benötigte Stromstärke von nur 0,1A. Mit verringerter Spannung skaliert der Lüfter sehr gut. Dreht er bei 12V noch mit 1170 U/min, so sind es bei 7V immerhin noch 850 und bei 5V noch 720 U/min. So wünscht man sich das.


 Lautstärke:
 Alles was man vernimmt, sind lediglich die Strömungsgeräusche bei 12V, die im Vergleich zum davor getesteten Modell von Noctua etwas lauter ausfallen, da mehr Luft gefördert wird. Wir messen 22 db(A). Bei verringerter Spannung auf 7 bzw. 5V misst das Gerät angenehmere 13 und 11 db(A). Ein echter Leisetreter, wenn man ihn denn mit geringerer Spannung betreibt. Der hohe Durchsatz kommt ihm dabei sehr zugute.


 
*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL1 & PL2*
 Da die teurere Multiframe-Serie vielen Usern etwas zu viel kostet, hat Noiseblocker nun ein erschwingliches aber minder gutes Angebot geschaffen. In Zusammenarbeit mit dem HardwareLuxx-Forum wurde die BlackSilent Pro-Lüfter-Serie entwickelt. Uns erreichten zwei Modelle. Zum einen der PL1 und der PL2, die sich optisch wie technisch nicht unterscheiden, sondern nur mit unterschiedlicher Drehzahl arbeiten. Der PL1 geht mit 900 U/min zu Werke und der PL2 mit 1400 Touren. Die Lagertechnik ist aus den teuren Multiframe-Modellen übernommen worden, vieles wurde aber neu entwickelt. Darunter auch das intelligente Montagesystem, das vorsieht, den Lüfter auf einem Silikonrahmen zu befestigen und ihn dann zu verbauen. Zudem zeichnet sich die BlackSilent Pro-Serie dadurch aus, dass ein flexibles Kabelmanagement vorhanden ist. So kann der Nutzer zwischen drei Kabellängen wählen, die er selbst an den Lüfter stecken kann: 20cm, 50cm oder 70cm (Kombination aus 20cm- und 50cm-Kabel). Auch die Elektronik stammt aus der teuren Multiframe-Reihe. Noiseblocker gibt zudem 6 Jahre Garantie und eine Lebenserwartung von 180.000 Stunden an.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Die Verpackung ist vollgestopft mit Extras. Wie eingangs erwähnt, findet man neben dem Silikonrahmen das umfangreiche Montagematerial und die Kabelverlängerungen. Aber leider vermisst man einen 7V-Adapter. Dann würde jedoch die Verpackung neu entworfen werden müssen, da dafür kein Platz vorhanden ist!


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Die Leistung des stärkeren PL2 liegt allgemein im vorderen Mittelfeld und ist als gut zu bezeichnen. Umso mehr die Spannung sinkt, umso näher rückt er auch den Spitzenplätzen. Doch ihm bleibt unter 5V nur der undankbare 4. Platz. Der PL1 kann mit seinen 900 U/min nur im hinteren Starterfeld überzeugen. Ihm sind auch einige langsamer drehende Lüfter überlegen. So bleibt nur ein Platz auf den hinteren Rängen übrig.


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierbarkeit:
 Beide Modelle laufen bei guten 4,5V, wie der Hersteller es angibt, an. Der 1400 Touren schnelle PL2 lässt sich bei 5V auf das Niveau des PL1 herunterregeln und leistet somit noch ausreichend für ambitionierte Kühlversuche. Der PL1 hingegen kommt bei 5V auf 600 U/min herunter und flüstert dort leise aber eben auch schwächlich vor sich hin.  


 Lautstärke:
 Der Firmenname Noiseblocker lässt darauf schließen, dass man ein leises Produkt bei Kauf erhält. Das trifft zumindest beim BlackSilent Pro PL1 zu. Denn mit 1400 U/min ist der PL2 schier zu schnell, als dass man ihn als „silent“ bezeichnen könnte. 25 db(A) sind nicht gerade leise. Doch zum Glück kann man per Spannungssenkung den Geräuschpegel noch deutlich auf PL1-Niveau senken. Dieses liegt bei guten 15db(A). Gedrosselt nähert sich der PL1 der Geräuschlosigkeit. Während 5V nicht mehr messbar waren, maßen wir bei 7V noch 10 db(A).


 
*Scythe Sliptream 800 und 1200*
 Von Scythe erreichten uns vier verschieden Modelle aus den aktuellen Serien. Zwei davon aus der Slipstream-Reihe. Die kryptischen Bezeichnungen von Scythe (SY1225SL12L & SY1225SL12M) sind wenig aufschlussreich. Dafür aber deren Eckdaten. Die Neun-Flügler drehen mit 800 und 1200 U/min und erreichen dabei einen Durchsatz von 68 m³/h und 117 m³/h. Gemessen an der Drehzahl sind dies sehr gute Werte. Selbst Modelle mit 1600 U/min erreichen oftmals nicht den Durchsatz, den der Slipstream 1200 zu leisten vermag. Die Gleitlagerlüfter gehören inzwischen zum alten Eisen und sind sowohl günstig als auch beliebt. Auffällig ist die schmale Narbe, die es erlaubt, dass die Lüfterblätter umso länger sind. Zudem gibt Scythe an, dass die Modelle 10,7 respektive 24 db(A) laut sind.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Der Lieferumfang ist mager, aufgrund des geringen Preises ist dieser Fakt aber verschmerzbar. Lediglich Montageschrauben und ein Molex-Adapter sind zu finden.


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Den Eckdaten zufolge müssten die Probanden eine gute Leistung erbringen. Der 1200er setzt sich am oberen Ende des Testfeldes fest und kann bei 7 und 5V sogar die Krone davontragen. Ein ähnliches Bild zeichnet sich beim Betrieb zweier dieser Lüfter ab. Allerdings dreht der Lüfter etwas schneller als angegeben. Genauso der Slipstream 800, doch das genügt dennoch nicht, um über eine Platzierung im Mittelfeld hinauszukommen. Dennoch erreicht er solide Werte und deklassiert so manchen stärkeren Gegenspieler. Im Doppelbetrieb setzt sich das Duo in allen Voltstufen auf Platz 8 fest!


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
 Bereits bei 3V nehmen die Testmodelle ihren Dienst auf. Sehr erfreulich, denn die Spannungssenkung hat gerade bei den Slipstreammodellen Vorteile. Denn bei 12V schießen alle vorhandenen Probanden in Punkto Drehzahl um mindestens 150 U/min über das Ziel hinaus. Auch bei 7V werden immer gute Werte erreicht. Die Drehzahlskalierung ist aber nicht unglaublich umfangreich. Der 1200er läuft bei 5V immer noch mit 930 Touren, der 800er noch mit 610. Eine Drosselung lohnt sich dennoch, wie im folgenden Abschnitt deutlich wird.


 Lautstärke:
 24 db(A) gibt Scythe für das Modell mit 1200 U/min an. Der Wert ist absolut realistisch und wird durch unsere Messung bestätigt. Bei 7 und 5V werden 20 bzw. 17 db(A) gemessen. Das langsamere Modell gibt sich etwas laufruhiger und säuselt mit lediglich 16 db(A). Gedrosselt messen wir 14 bzw. 11 db(A). Bei einem Slipstream 800 nahmen wir leise aber bemerkbare Lagergeräusche wahr – das Lager rasselt etwas.



*Scythe S-Flex 800 & 1900*
 Die zweite Serie, die in unserem Testfeld vertreten ist, ist die S-Flex-Baureihe. Hier sandte uns Scythe den starken 1900 U/min schnelle S-Flex und den langsameren mit 800 Touren. Auch hier verwenden wir nicht die kryptischen Bezeichnungen von Scythe (SFF21D & SFF21G). Die nackten Zahlen sind wenig beeindruckend: 800 U/min entsprechen hier einem Durchsatz von 58 m³/h, 1900 hingegen 127 m³/h. Es fällt auf, dass gerade bei 800 Touren der Unterschied zum Slipstream groß ist. Bedenkt man, dass bei 1900 U/min 127 m³/h „geschaufelt“ werden, erscheinen 117 m³/h beim Slipstream 1200 als famos gut. Auffällig bei den Modellen ist die sehr große Lüfternarbe und demnach die kurzen Flügel. Das Lager, das sich dahinter verbirgt ist ein besonders laufruhiges. Sony entwickelt es und hört auf den Namen Fluid Dynamic Bearing (Dynamisches Flüssigkeitslager). Ihm werden Eigenschaften wie Langlebigkeitkeit und hohe Laufruhe nachgesagt.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Der Lieferumfang genauso spärlich wie der des Slipstreams. Vier Montageschrauben und eine Molex-Adapter. Ein 7V-Adapter hätte dem S-Flex gut gestanden, gerade, weil dieser gut skaliert. Dazu später mehr.


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Die blanken Fakten lassen es bereits erahnen. Bei 12V flankieren beide Lüfter an beiden Enden des Testfeldes, der 800er unter, der schnelle 1900er oben. Unter 7V erreicht der S-Flex 1900 auch Platz eins, lediglich mit 5V Betriebsspannung wird er auf Platz 3 verwiesen beim Betrieb mit einem Lüfter. Werden zwei dieser Ungetüme genutzt, so platziert er sich stets ganz oben auf dem Leistungsträppchen. Ganz anders bei S-Flex 800. Sein schwacher Durchsatz kostet ihn sehr viel Leistung und so verwundert es nicht, dass er immer am unteren Ende des Leistungsfeldes zu finden ist.


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
 Die bereits angesprochene gute Skalierung äußert sich besonders beim S-Flex 800. Unter 5V erreicht man niedrige 370 U/min. Die Leistung sinkt zwar dementsprechend stark, aber für Verfechter von absoluter Stille ist es ein Traum! Beim stärkeren Bruder genügen 5V um 1060 U/min zu erreichen. Der sehr starke S-Flex 1900 kann somit fast ruhig gestellt werden und bietet dennoch eine gute Leistung. Bei 4,5V starten die S-Flex-Lüfter.


 Lautstärke:
 Wirklich leise geht der S-Flex 800 ans Werk. Gemessene 14 db(A) sind bereits sehr leise. Die Lautstärke bei 7V liegt etwa bei der Umgebungslautstärke, weshalb man nur leichte Ausschläge bis 10 db(A) wahrnimmt. Ob diese nun dem Lüfter zuzuordnen sind, kann man nicht sicher sagen. Mit weniger Spannung kann keine Messung erfolgen. Der S-Flex 1900 erzeugt brachialen Lärm! 36 db(A) bei 12V, 25 db(A) und 21 db(A) bei 7V bzw. 5V. Demnach ist der S-Flex 1900 der „Schreihals“ des Testfeldes! Ein Modell der beiden S-Flex 1900 schien einen Lagerschaden zu haben. Er pfiff fürchterlich laut bei 12V. Das Geräusch nahm bei gesenkter Drehzahl an Intensität ab!


 
*Silverstone Suscool 121*
 Silverstones aktuell beliebtestes Modell ist der mit 950 U/min drehende und Temperatur gesteuerte Suscool 121. Bei voller Drehzahl transportiert der Lüfter maximal 72 m³/h Luft. Das neunblättrige Design weiß auf den ersten Blick zu gefallen. Der Temperatursensor ist abnehmbar, der Lüfter läuft dann mit voller Geschwindigkeit – genau das wurde auch getan zur Ermittlung der Testwerte. Sonst dreht der Lüfter ab 60°C mit voller Drehzahl. Beim Lager kommt ein „erweitertes Kugellager“ zum Einsatz. Der Lüfter wird damit beworben, dass er nicht wahrnehmbar ist und bei 8V startet.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Im Lieferumfang des „121“ finden sich vier Schrauben und ebenso viele Entkopplergummies, ergänzend ist ein Molex-Adapter beigelegt.


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Von 72 m³/h Luftdurchsatz hätte man im Vorfeld etwas mehr als das gebotene erhofft. So reicht es in jeder Lebenslage nur für einen der hinteren Plätze. 5V und 7V waren nicht testbar!  


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierbarkeit:
 Die Herstellerangabe von 8V Startspannung kann man für pessimistisch halten, sie aber leider eher optimistisch, denn erst bei 9V nahm der Proband die Arbeit auf, weshalb auch der Testbetrieb mit 7V und 5V ausfällt.


 Lautstärke:
 Hier, so könnte man meinen, spielt der Suscool 121 nun seine Stärken aus, doch mit 17 db(A) gilt er nicht als unhörbar, aber zumindest als leise! Auch hier fällt der Silverstone-Lüfter negativ auf, denn das Lager klackert permanent und wirkt bereits nach kurzer Dauer sehr aufdringlich!



*Xigmatek XLF-F1253 / F1254*
 Einer der beliebtesten Lüfter zurzeit ist der Xigmatek XLF-F1253. Der orangefarbene Kraftprotz kommt mit 1500 U/min daher und befördert etwa 105 m³/h Luft bei eben dieser Drehzahl. Sein Bruder, der F1254 kommt lediglich mit schwarzen Lüfterblättern daher, die leicht durchsichtig sind, aber ebenso mit weißen LEDs, die im Rahmen befestigt sind. Der Rahmen ist bei beiden Lüftern schwarz-transparent. Die sonst identischen Lüfter liegen gerade bei Moddern im Trend und erweisen sich als sehr kraftvoll, wenn auch nicht gerade leise Alternative, wenn man den Meinungen der Nutzer trauen darf! Die Technik hinter den Rotoren ist nicht mehr die frischeste, denn ein einfaches „ball bearing“ ist eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


Spoiler



Lieferumfang:
 Das nötigste ist dabei – vier Montageschräubchen und ein Molex-Adapter. Das war’s!


 Leistungsfähigkeit:
 Die Stunde der XLF-F125x hat geschlagen. Durchweg landen die Probanden auf einem der ersten drei Plätze. Im gedrosselten Einzelbetrieb sichern sich die Lüfter sogar den ersten Platz. Sowohl der XFL-F1253 als auch der XLF-F1254 leisten exakt das Gleiche. Aus Leistungssicht spricht nichts gegen den Kauf der für 7 bis 8€ gehandelten Probanden.


 Anlaufspannung und Skalierung:
 Ab 4,5V sind die Lüfter einsatzbereit. Jeder attestiert die Asus AI-Suite bei 5V bereits 950 U/min. Somit sind die Lüfter nicht wirklich weit herunter zuregeln. Sicher verzichtet Xigmatek deshalb auch auf einen 7V-Adapter im Lieferumfang, denn ca. 1100 U/min sind nicht viel langsamer. Das geht hauptsächlich zu Lasten der Lautstärke.


 Lautstärke:
 30 db(A) zeigt das Messgerät bei voller Leistung an. Die Differenz zum 5V-Betrieb beträgt immerhin 10 db(A). Leider ist dieser Wert, wie erwartet, nicht sehr silent, aber zumindest leiser!


 

*Fazit*
 Die Testergebnisse offerieren wenige Überraschungen, zumindest aus Leistungssicht. Positiv können sich hier vor allem die getesteten Xigmatek-Lüfter und auch die Scythe Slipstream 1200 hervorheben. Wie erwartet sind die leistungsstärksten Kandidaten auch die am schnellsten drehenden. Überraschend schiebt sich der Nanoxia DX12-1200 weit nach vorn und bietet ein gutes Verhältnis aus Lautstärke und Leistung. Eher enttäuschend ist die Leistung des schnell drehenden be quiet! Silent Wings USC. Denn 1500 U/min sollten eigentlich für mehr reichen als für einen der hinteren Plätze. Als Leisetreter lässt er sich aber durchaus empfehlen, denn bereits bei voller Drehzahl, ist er verhältnismäßig geräuscharm. Die bestausgestattesten Kandidaten in diesem Testfeld sind der Noctua NF-P12 und NF-S12B FLX sowie die Quirle von Noiseblocker. Auch der CooLink SWiF2-120P bietet interessante Beigaben, ebenso wie der Proband von be quiet!.  


*Einzel-Fazit:*
*Akasa Apache:*
 Der Apache konnte fast auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Per Spannungssenkung lässt sich der Lüfter nicht sonderlich gut steuern, aber dafür umso besser per PWM! Der Lieferumfang ist etwas mager, doch aus Leistungssicht spricht nichts gegen diesen gut getarnten Lüfter.

*be quiet! Silent Wings USC:*
 Der Leisetreter im Test überzeugt bei den Geräuschemissionen vollends. Auch der Lieferumfang ist gut, doch leider ist die Leistung nicht die beste. Daher lohnt sich ein Kauf nur für Verfechter von sehr leisen Systemen.

*CooLink SWiF2 120-P:*
 CooLink zeigt eindrucksvoll, dass die neue Lüfter-Serie gute Dienste leistet. Unter voller Drehzahl findet man den Lüfter stets auf Platz eins. Per Spannungssenkung sackt die Leistung ab, aber über die PWM-Steuerung genutzt, entpuppt sich dieser Lüfter als lohnenswerte Investition. Auch der Lieferumfang ist gut.

*Enermax Twister Cluster:*
 Der dritte PWM-Lüfter im Test, ist etwas für Modder. Die Leistung ist gut und die Featureliste lang, aber an manchen Stellen scheint das Konzept nicht zu 100% durchdacht zu sein. Per PWM gesteuert bietet der Lüfter auch eine gute Leistung. Die Beigaben im Paket sind OK.

*Enermax Twister Everest:*
 Per Temperaturfühler wählt der Everest die jeweilige Drehzahl. Er leidet aber unter den gleichen Schwächen, wie der Twister Cluster. Zudem ist der Regelbereich eher mäßig. Auf Leistungsebene positioniert der Lüfter sich im Mittelfeld, jedoch ist recht leise.

*Nanoxia DX12:*
 Die DX12-Serie zeigt eindruckvoll, dass sich auch Leistung mit Lautstärke vereinbaren lässt. Die Lüfter sind leise und liefern gute Leistungswerte bei einem guten Drehzahlspektrum. Lediglich der Lieferumfang könnte etwas voluminöser ausfallen.

*Noctua NF-P12:*
 Noctua liefert einen sehr gut ausgestatteten Premium-Lüfter mit guten Leistungswerten. Zudem ist er sogar recht leise. Das Drehzahlspektrum könnte aber etwas größer sein.

*Noctua NF-S12B FLX:*
 Der Premium-Charakter kann der S12B FLX nicht verbergen. Er ist ebenso gut ausgestattet und leistungsstark, wie es der NF-P12 ist. Lediglich die Skalierung ist etwas besser und daher empfehlenswerter.  

*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro:*
 Gemäß des Firmannamens erhält man mit dem PL-1 und dem gedrosselten PL-2 silenttaugliche Lüfter. Die Ausstattung ist sehr gut und funktional. Die Leistung ist entsprechend der Laufleistung gut. Ein stimmiges Angebot zum fairen Preis.

*Scythe Slipstream:*
 Die altbekannten neunblättrigen Ventilatoren überzeugen in diesem Vergleich, vor allem die Leistung ist sehr gut. Abstriche muss man lediglich beim Lieferumfang machen, was bei einem geringen Preis aber verschmerzbar ist.

*Scythe S-Flex:*
 Ebenfalls lange bekannt sind die S-Flex-Lüfter. Gemessen an der Drehzahl ist die Leistung aber eher gering, dafür erhält man im Drehzahlbereich bis 1000 U/min einen konkurrenzlos leisen Lüfter. Zudem skalieren die Lüfter gut mit der angelegten Spannung.

*Silverstone Suscool 121:*
 Leider überzeugte der Lüfter nicht. Sowohl Leistung und Skalierbarkeit liegen am unteren Ende des Testfelds. Auch der Lieferumfang und das Lager können nicht überzeugen. Empfehlen kann man den blauen Quirl nur, wenn das Lager funktioniert und man ihn entsprechend günstig erhält.

*Xigmatek XLF-F125x:*
 Die Probanden aus dem Hause Xigmatek überzeugen vor allem aus Leistungssicht und bestechen mit ihrer einzigartigen Optik. Dafür ist der Lieferumfang sehr klein, genauso wie die Skalierbarkeit mit der angelegten Spannung. Für einen Preis von 7 bis 8€ aber dennoch empfehlenswert!



*Messergebnisse im Einzelbetrieb:*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Messergebnisse im Doppelbetrieb:*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

wow wirklich ausführlich!!!

machst du jetzt auch nich eins mit 140ern?


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Sauberes Review!
Jetzt bin ich fast verleitet, meine Lüfter durch Scythe Slipstreams zu ersetzen, nur habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden - sind die Leise oder brüllen die? *G*


----------



## dbpaule (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Hmm, warum eigentlich nicht! Nur gibts kaum so viele! Das werden maximal 10 Lüfter, die ich bekommen könnte! Erstmal kommen noch andere Reviews/Projekte:
- CPU-Kühler-RoundUp
- Review zum Antec Ninehundred Two
- Review zum Cougar 98R9
- Review zum ASUS Rampage II Extreme
- Review zum ASRock X58 Extreme
- Projekt "500"

Und das alles in der Weihnachtszeit... Puhh

LG


----------



## Uter (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

voller terminplan aber mich würd interessieren wie groß der vorteil von 140ern ist... naja ich hab zeit^^

ach ja beim everest hast du 130 U/min geschrieben


----------



## dbpaule (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*



Uter schrieb:


> voller terminplan aber mich würd interessieren wie groß der vorteil von 140ern ist... naja ich hab zeit^^
> 
> ach ja beim everest hast du 130 U/min geschrieben



Die meisten Kühler können 140er gar nicht aufnehmen! Daher lohnt der Test kaum! ÜBrigens hab ich geschrieben, dass der 130 U/min langsamer dreht als der Cluster... Richtig lesen! 

LG


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

stimmt aber inzwischen können es viele gehäuse und auch ein paar radiatoren... 

oh sry stimmt mein fehler...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

schönes Roundup! 

leider war der "Gelid Wing 12 UV Blue" nicht dabei..  (mein absoluter Geheimtipp..^^)


----------



## jenzy (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Sauberes Review  haste echt super gemacht  jetzt weiß man wenigstens mal welche Lüfter was bringen


----------



## PIXI (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

intepretiere ich das richtig das der nanoxia dx12-1200 von leistung/lautstärke aus betrachtet der 
beste zu sein scheint?

gruß PIX

edit: der test ist sehr gut, vorallem hat man auch mal einen vergleich aus einer recht breiten auswahl


----------



## jenzy (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Welche drei Lüfter haben eigentlich den höchsten Luftdurchsatz?


----------



## Try_Silent (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Sehr schönes Review.. Jetzt überleg ich mir doch glatt, meine SilentWings, die ich noch umtauschen könnte, gegen Slipsteams oder Nanoxia-Lüfter zu tauschen...


----------



## dbpaule (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

@PIXI
Ja, so habe ich das empfunden. Die Nanoxias sind auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert!

@jenzy
1. Scythe S-Flex 1900
2. CooLink SWiF2 120P
3. Scythe Slip-Stream 1200

@Try_Silent
Ich würds jedenfalls machen...

LG und danke für euer positives Feedback!

Paule


----------



## GoZoU (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Ich kann mich der allgemeinen Euphorie hier leider nicht anschließen. Bitte sieh es als konstruktive Kritik .

1. Sind die Diagramme ohne Achsenbeschriftung recht nutzlos. Was ist da aufgetragen, Apfel, Birnen, dT, T oder m³/h?
2. Fände ich es interessant zu wissen, was die Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl leisten und nicht bei gleicher Spannung - sollte für jeden von Interesse sein, der eine halbwegs vernünftige Lüftersteuerung besitzt
3. Ist es sehr mühselig alle Informationen aus den Spoilern zu ziehen - siehe Vorschlag 2: In den Diagrammen verpacken
4. Dein Testprozedere verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du lässt die CPU 30 Min. schmoren, dann werden die Temperaturen abgelesen? Was ist mit der Raumtemperatur, wird diese gemessen und fließt irgendwie in die Wertung mit ein?
5. Da Kühler unterschiedlich mit den einzelnen Lüftern skalieren wäre ein zweiter zum Vergleich noch eine tolle Sache  - aber das ist nur optional und nicht zwingend notwendig.
6. Wie viele Wertepaare ziehst du zur Berechnung der mittleren Kerntemperatur heran? 

Wie gesagt, die Fragen sollen dir beim nächsten Mal etwas helfen - ein paar mehr Infos für den Leser wären nicht schlecht. Von Bilder mal ganz abgesehen .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## dbpaule (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

@GoZoU
1. Stimmt, die Diagramme! X-Achse=Temperatur der CPU
2. Hab keine Lüftersteuerung, die das erlaubt, zudem machen das auch nicht alle Lüfter mit, denn ich müsste ja den kleinsten Nenner finden und der S-Flex 1900 dreht nicht mit 600 rpm
3. Ich "verdiagramme" dann mal noch ein Paar Infos, hab da noch was im Petto
4. 2x 30 min, und das arithmetische Mittel gebildet aus der Summe der einzelnen Kerntemps bei 20°C Raumtemperatur
5. Das übersteigt meine Zeitplanung um Längen. Ich hätte hier zwar noch den Thors Hammer, Grand Kama Cross und Mugen 2, aber das nimmt zu viel Zeit in Anspruch.
6. siehe 4.

Danke für die Kritik. Man kann nur draus lernen!

LG


----------



## henmar (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

warum hast du keine bilder von den lüftern mit reingestellt?


----------



## Owned (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

WOW sehr ausführlich


----------



## dbpaule (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

@all
Bilder kann ich nicht reinstellen, weil mir die Speicherkarte zerbröselt ist. Muss erst alle nochmal knipsen! Bitte verzeiht, aber im Vorweihnachtsstress haben andere Dinge Vorrang!

LG


----------



## killuah (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp - 11 Hersteller und 32 Lüfter*

Ganz guter Test, aber ich hätte es auch besser gefunden, mit gleichen Drehzahlen zu messen. 
Einfach immer Modelle nehmen, die mind. 1000RPM oder 1200RPM mitmachen, dann mit einer normalen Zalman Fanmate so regeln, dass sie die richtige Drehzahl haben (kann man ja mit Everst oder Speedfan beobachten)


----------

